# North Texas CarPC meet



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

I know this isn't a CarPC forum. However, I just wanted to post up that there's a group of us from Mp3Car that will be meeting on Sept 13th at 2PM at the Twin Peaks in Lewisville.

The reason I'm posting this over here is that I know there have been a number of people on here interested in CarPCs.

This is your chance to get some answers and see some in action.

Here's the meet thread: http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/mp3car-gatherings/96460-monthly-north-texas-meet-thread-11.html

(Page 11 is where this most recent meet starts).

Post up if you think you'll make it!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I wish I still had my Carpc  I should come anyways, maybe someone can convince me to do it again


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

Sweet, I have always been curious about carpc's.


----------

